# FreeBSD 7.1 and /usr/bin/script



## MadLord (Jan 14, 2009)

```
> uname -r                         
6.4-RELEASE                                      
> script -q log sh -c "echo Hello" 
Hello                                            
>
```
and

```
> uname -r                        
7.1-RELEASE                             
> script -q log sh -c "echo Hello"
>
```
where "Hello"? what`s wrong?...


----------



## Yokoo (Jan 14, 2009)

The Following are my environments.

% uname -r
7.1-RELEASE
% script -q log sh -c "echo Hello"
Hello


----------



## MadLord (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm...and again

```
>uname -r
7.0-STABLE
>script log sh -c "echo Hello"
Script started, output file is log

Script done, output file is log
>
```
show your environments, pls.....


----------



## Yokoo (Jan 14, 2009)

My Environments


```
%uname -r
7.1-RELEASE
%script log sh -c "echo Hello"
Script started. output file is log
Hello

Script done, output file is log
```


----------



## blah (Jan 14, 2009)

*Yokoo*, can you try more than once? Smth like
	
	



```
#! /bin/sh

i=0
while [ $((i+=1)) -le 1000 ]; do
        script -q /dev/null ls /dev/null
done | wc -l
```
several times. If it always shows 1000, then you're not affected.


----------



## Yokoo (Jan 16, 2009)

>several times. If it always shows 1000, then you're not affected.


results...

998
999
999


----------

